# Aloe Vera gel has helped me with constipation



## MunMun (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi guys/girls, I hope you're all coping brilliantly with your IBS and other health conditions. Not sure if i've posted on here much but i've definetly read a lot of the threads on here and i did make a thread in the new members bit. My IBS all started early this year and that's when i did my homework and researched a lot about IBS and other conditions. I only got diagnosed in March and since then i've been trying to control my IBS flares. It's mainly IBS-Constipation and rarely Diahorrea and also the abdominal pain. Few weeks ago they removed my appendix and found a cyst and so i'm a bit all over. Anyway, i've been reading a lot about how IBS has really affected the lives of people and i was in the early stages of my official diagnosis and only 20yrs old, i really didn't/don't want to suffer for so long (or atleast i wanted it to be under control). Anywho, a friend i met told me about Aloe Vera gel and how it's helped people with their IBS and even Colitis and other conditions. There's a business side to it but for me, i've tried other OCT meds and none seemed to help in terms of regulating my bowel movements. It's been a few weeks now and i've been drinking this Aloe gel every morning on an empty stomach(10ml)and then my normal breakfast. An i thought i'd share that my bowels are moving on a daily basis (it's taking some getting used to) but i can say it's definetly helping me.I thought to myself seeing as i've tried all other methods that i've come across even after speaking to my doc about different diet plans (which didnt help) i thought to try this. You can go on *link deleted* to check it outI keep telling myself i've hopefully got a bit more of my life left and as a student i don't want to be putting my future at risk because of my IBS and i've found a way that's aiding in this improvement.Sincerely hope it helps you as it's helping me.


----------



## michael rodgers (Aug 26, 2012)

MunMun said:


> Hi guys/girls, I hope you're all coping brilliantly with your IBS and other health conditions. Not sure if i've posted on here much but i've definetly read a lot of the threads on here and i did make a thread in the new members bit. My IBS all started early this year and that's when i did my homework and researched a lot about IBS and other conditions. I only got diagnosed in March and since then i've been trying to control my IBS flares. It's mainly IBS-Constipation and rarely Diahorrea and also the abdominal pain. Few weeks ago they removed my appendix and found a cyst and so i'm a bit all over. Anyway, i've been reading a lot about how IBS has really affected the lives of people and i was in the early stages of my official diagnosis and only 20yrs old, i really didn't/don't want to suffer for so long (or atleast i wanted it to be under control). Anywho, a friend i met told me about Aloe Vera gel and how it's helped people with their IBS and even Colitis and other conditions. There's a business side to it but for me, i've tried other OCT meds and none seemed to help in terms of regulating my bowel movements. It's been a few weeks now and i've been drinking this Aloe gel every morning on an empty stomach(10ml)and then my normal breakfast. An i thought i'd share that my bowels are moving on a daily basis (it's taking some getting used to) but i can say it's definetly helping me.I thought to myself seeing as i've tried all other methods that i've come across even after speaking to my doc about different diet plans (which didnt help) i thought to try this. You can go on www.enjoylife.myflpbiz.com to check it outI keep telling myself i've hopefully got a bit more of my life left and as a student i don't want to be putting my future at risk because of my IBS and i've found a way that's aiding in this improvement.Sincerely hope it helps you as it's helping me.


----------



## michael rodgers (Aug 26, 2012)

thats weird. i am allergic to aloe vera. strangeee


----------

